# [ROM] MOTCH (ModOfTheCyan) New ROM built on CM



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello guys!

I'm glad to announce, my first custom ROM, built on CyanogenMod©™!
This ROM has exact same functions on 10.2, but some added apps, prepaid, by me!

Functions added

New boot animation!
2 ROMS, one for no-root only, and Rooted, your choice!
Updated monthly! (Often weekly, but big improvements are monthly!)
RootzWiki included! (System app or not! If as rooted ROM, if you dont want RootzWiki app installed, simply remove it, /system/app)

Thank you for testing!
Ps. 
Its nightly! Some bugs may appear!
CyanogenMod is open source, so idc if i get reported of copyright ????

Links:
Rooted: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4cE-aveYMmeRUViMjk5dFMwWFU/edit?usp=sharing
Unrooted: IN DEVELOPMENT

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

The download link is wrong! Sorry about that!

Rooted: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4cE-aveYMmebWZBTndoSnhYdEU/edit?usp=sharing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## busventinc (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome your share is much appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

